# 210 Tank Shots



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

decided to snap a few tank shots this morning ..


















































nevermind the stuff in the kitchen , just enjoy the fish ...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lookn good juice!

i just picked up a dat @ that size ! 

ill keep an eye out for some black bars for ya..

i dont know though i may have to snatch them up first & put them in the 8 footer


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im jealous of your bichir


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Justin
Love that PN
Cheers!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice aro Justin. When my african phase ends, I'll do an aro tank. 

Eggs for breakfast? Lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

tony1928 said:


> Nice aro Justin. When my african phase ends, I'll do an aro tank.
> 
> Eggs for breakfast? Lol


thanks tony !!

yup egg whites with cheese [email protected]!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots Justin....must make for easy water changes being located right next to the kitchen


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice justin as always!!! is that the aro u got from jay?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

budahrox said:


> Looks great Justin
> Love that PN
> Cheers!!!


thanks don ..

the frt is getting very large these days , so much fun to watch ..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet Justin, I agree that FRT is wicked! How big is he now?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice shots Justin....must make for easy water changes being located right next to the kitchen


thanks john

yes wcs are very easy , just have to remember to turn it off ..lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> thanks john
> 
> yes wcs are very easy , just have to remember to turn it off ..lol


hahaha no kidding...had one of those mishaps recently myself , my dumbazz hung my siphon hose over the side of the tank, while I went to empty my bucket, came back to hose on floor , siphoning had resumed & drained around 5 gallons on the carpet ....DOH!! left a nice big stain to remind me not to do that again lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

simont said:


> very nice justin as always!!! is that the aro u got from jay?


thanks buddy !!

it is from jay , but not the same fish i got from him ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here are a few of my ornate , such a cool fish [email protected]!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is that ornate? Been looking for a male ornate to partner with my female ornate.


----------

